# Friday chuckle -



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Getting OLD!

At 85 years of age, Roger married Jenny, a lovely 25 year old.

Since her new husband is so old, Jenny decides that after their wedding
she and Roger should have separate bedrooms, because she is concerned
that her new but aged husband may overexert himself if they spend the
entire night together.

After the wedding festivities Jenny prepares herself for bed and the
expected "knock" on the door. Sure enough the knock comes, the 
door opens and there is Roger, her 85 year old groom, ready for 
action.

They unite as one. All goes well, Roger takes leave of his bride, and
she prepares to go to sleep.

After a few minutes, Jenny hears another knock on her bedroom
door and it's Roger. Again he is ready for more "action". Somewhat 
surprised, Jenny consents for more coupling. When the newly weds are 
done, Roger kisses his bride, bids her a fond good night and leaves.

She is set to go to sleep again, but, aha you guessed it - Roger is back
again, rapping on the door, and is as fresh as a 25-year-old, ready for
more "action". And, once more they enjoy each other.

But as Roger gets set to leave again, his young bride says to him, 
"I am thoroughly impressed that at your age you can perform so well 
and so often. I have been with guys less than a third of your age who were 
only good once. You are truly a great lover, Roger."

Roger, somewhat embarrassed, turns to Jenny and says: 
"You mean I was here already?"

The moral of the story: Don't be afraid of getting old, 
Alzheimer's has its advantages.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh classic - nice one :lol:


----------

